# Finally, Finished "Ike" Vase



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, after finally drying product and about 40 coats of laquer, it is finally finished. Yea, at least 40 coats of laquer. I would spray about 4 - 5 coats, let dry and sand downsmooth and do it all over again until all of the pores in grain and a small indention in the dark knotted area was raised and smooth as glass. Lots of sanding and spraying. It isn't really 40 coats thick with amount of sanding done but is well coated. I then Beall buffed until it came out glass like. The photo just doesn't do the glassy finish justice. It wasn't exactly the shape I originally intended (wanted a little more rounded) but because it had some slight wobble to it, I kept cutting until the wobble came out and then lost much of the wood width vs length I originally wanted. I still think it came out kinda nice and may come back later and make a top finial for it, but not sure yet. Sure could use a piece or two of Mesquite (hint, hint, just kiddin







). I carved my name and date on bottom as usual and also carved and named it "Ike" since it was an Ash tree from Ike I had found from Ike's fury.

Inside of vase is good, but not as smooth as I would have liked. Have done better, but with 9" deep, have no way to sand smooth as I would have liked. Guess, I need some kind of sanding system for getting in the deep areas on sides.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful piece of work (as expected), Dale.. Dunno why you're yakking about the 'glass finish'...on my 'puter it fairly glistens..

Betcha someone I know is gonna post up how to smooth sand the interiors of deep vessels...LOL..

Great Work Of Art......


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I think it turned out pretty awesome.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very beautiful Slip, you did a great job!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful piece Slip. Looks like glass from here as well.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

VERY NICE PIECE OF WORK!!!


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

OOOPS!!!!! I see a hair but a great job just the same:rotfl:

dick


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

No, it's not a hair, but a flaw in the wood. Kinda looks like a hair though but not when realy looking at it.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Slip, that is an amazing piece of work ! I get a bit impatient with finishes and you really took the time to do your very excelent turning justice !

I have some mesquite, but it's all cut up in to 1.75 square x 4" long blanks. Can you use that ?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SK....you have that finish down! *Very, very* nice! I don't think the local ash gets the recognition that it deserves. You can get some really nice 'flame' grain patterns on some sections and the wood is always available. Great job on the project...mesquite capper would look nice! gb


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

wow, that's beautiful - magic stuff, this wood-turning!
ladyfish


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow!! Beautiful!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

You did a great job on that - looks terrific. I'm on vacation now so won't be headed your way until the first or second week of Dec (maybe) and I think you said you were going out of the country then didn't you? What size Mesquite do you need for that? I can throw a bunch in a Priority box and send it to you tomorrow if you'll PM your address to me. Just need to make sure I get some big enough for you.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That finish is beautiful. I like the shape and the way that knot looks in it. You did a great job. A mesquite top would look good...

Ooh, on Wednesday I am making a quick run to Nederland to get my mom for Thanksgiving. I would be glad to play Mule and bying SK some Mesquite if anyone is saving him some. Will be heading up 59 to I-10 somewere between 11-1... if it's not too far out the way.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Flat Fish said:


> That finish is beautiful. I like the shape and the way that knot looks in it. You did a great job. A mesquite top would look good...
> 
> Ooh, on Wednesday I am making a quick run to Nederland to get my mom for Thanksgiving. I would be glad to play Mule and bying SK some Mesquite if anyone is saving him some. Will be heading up 59 to I-10 somewere between 11-1... if it's not too far out the way.


If you're at work this week I could probably run some down to your office if you can arrange to hook up with him.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Tom, That would be fine with me. Let's see if SK chimes in. I could always drop it in his drive or he could get it from moms houe.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Man you guys are great. I can meet at most any time if comming in but please don't go too far out of your way. I can use most any size that is larger than about 3" in diameter or more. I can also send my address as needed. I will pm my cell phone if wanted and can meet, or what every way to get with you. In fact, I am taking off Wednesday so can come get it from you if wanted also. However anyone wants, I can make arrangements. No need to ship by a carrier however, as I don't need it that bad. I was supposed to go out of country in November, then it moved to December and now it is supposed to be the first of January. They wanted late December, but I said no way with Christmas coming up. So looks like two weeks in early January and then again for couple months in March/April time frame. Thanks guys.

ps, I put the piece in my curio cabinet and it kinda looks plain up against some of the other woods. The grain get lost without a lot of color in it compared to some of my other pieces. It looks like it really needs a top for it if I leave it in the cabinet, but with the top, it will need a larger shelf also. I am thinking I am going for the top and make adjustments in the cabinet.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll run some down to FlatFish tomorrow for you. I'll see what he can haul - may not want logs.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I drive a truck so bring it on! :rotfl: Just be forewarned that I may sneak a piece I can cut a few pen blanks from... as if I need more pen blanks.

Either of you want a piece of osage in the 4-6" range? It's a little green but has nice color. If so, I'll try to throw some in the truck tonight.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, I feel blessed. FF, my cell is 409-718-2917 and should be available most anytime Wednesday and have no problem comming to pick it up at your Moms. You are most welcome also to come over and view how the poor live and do woodworking. Bring the family also if you like. My wife drives a school bus and loves kids so they would be most welcome also or like I said, if easier and time gets narrow, I will be glad to meet you and pick up. I have a truck also and can haul. I can handle most any size from the smaller pieces to some of the longer larger pieces. I don't need a truck load for sure, but welcome what you have available. Thanks guys, I am getting excited to get a few pieces to turn.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Flat Fish said:


> I drive a truck so bring it on! :rotfl: Just be forewarned that I may sneak a piece I can cut a few pen blanks from... as if I need more pen blanks.
> 
> Either of you want a piece of osage in the 4-6" range? It's a little green but has nice color. If so, I'll try to throw some in the truck tonight.


Be glad to throw in some extra. My company car is in the shop so I'll be in my truck anyway. I'll give you a call in the AM.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Flat Fish said:


> I drive a truck so bring it on! :rotfl: Just be forewarned that I may sneak a piece I can cut a few pen blanks from... as if I need more pen blanks.
> 
> Either of you want a piece of osage in the 4-6" range? It's a little green but has nice color. If so, I'll try to throw some in the truck tonight.


Memory is getting bad - do you have a bandsaw to cut it up or do I need to make a pass or two?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Who are you asking? If me, yes, I have plenty of bandsaw.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

No - I was asking FF. I remembered that you wouldn't have a problem. BTW - how much do you want? Any size limitation - large or small?


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I don't need much wood, but yeah it would help to run it through the saw. I can only cut up to about 4 1/2". I really need a good bandsaw.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Let me see what I can round up - running a little late this AM.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Viking48 said:


> N BTW - how much do you want? Any size limitation - large or small?


I only need several pieces or what every you want to donate. I can handle most any size. I use typically up to 12" in diameter, but can cut down if needed and can handle smaller pieces also such as 4" or larger. I am not too pickey as I can make use of what every I can get. Anything you can spare is fantastic and can use it to make something. I don't do much pen making so the real small pieces, I don't have much need for. Thanks in advance for what every you can spare.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I have a meeting from 4 to very late, but anytime before then is fine. Tomorrow morning if necessary. No need to delay to cut up a piece for me. I am not in that bad a need.


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

That is an absolutley beautiful piece of work. I wish that I had a talent of that porportion in anything. I just design pipe...... 


GREAT WORK


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

BigTOM said:


> That is an absolutley beautiful piece of work. I wish that I had a talent of that porportion in anything. I just design pipe......
> 
> GREAT WORK


Thanks for the compliment, but believe me, there is much more talent in designing pipe than turning something like this in wood. We had a project here in our plant last year that was a 30 million dollar project (pretty big for a chemical plant, not oil) and we had a 45% bust rate in pipe fit. Now that is terrible, but know what is involved in designing pipe. That is talent. Thanks still.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey SK - ran down to meet FF and dropped off a couple of sticks for you. Guessing they're around 8-10" diam and couple feet long. Hope that holds you for a little while. Let me know if they work for you or if you need more. Take care.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

We'll all be patiently waiting to see the Ike vase with it's new mesquite top.

:cheers:

It's so great when things come together!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks a lot. Anxious awaiting the wood.

Not likely to make the top out of that sized logs however, they are too big to make just a top for the vase unless I happen to get some smaller pieces left over from what I make out of what these guys are sending me. That vase will have a top still, no matter if from these pieces or other pieces. It will come together and will post finished product. I only need 3" or so of stock to make the top but it may get worked in anyway with this batch of wood comming.

Thanks Viking for taking care of me. Thanks for thinking of me and keep me in mind in future stock. I love mesquite.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to do it SK. I figured you would whack a piece out of those sticks to make the top. If FF forgets to clean out his truck you might see if any of the smaller pieces I gave him would work - I can always run more down to him later.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

That is absolutely gorgeous. My uncle up in Minnesota gets black ash; doesn't have the swirls yours does but it can be absolutely knot-free...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Tom, if you're gonna put a lid on that beautiful piece..seems to me like a dark contrasting flat piece of some kind of wood would really make it an eye-grabber.. Mebbe something low and flat with as much 'bark' left on it as possible.. Possibly cross-cut a chunk of something...A kinda 'rustic' contrast.. Just my .02


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Tom, if you're gonna put a lid on that beautiful piece..seems to me like a dark contrasting flat piece of some kind of wood would really make it an eye-grabber.. Mebbe something low and flat with as much 'bark' left on it as possible.. Possibly cross-cut a chunk of something...A kinda 'rustic' contrast.. Just my .02


Jim, I was thinking some of both ways myself. I thought of a very tall thin finial or possibly a shorter ver plain looking top. Probably the shorter version would kinda fit the style of vase, but can vision a tall version also. It was definately going to be the dark contrasting version. May have to try both versions and post for a vote on best version.

Dale


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Pardonde' me, Dale..Too many posts on this beautiful work and I forgot who made it.LOL... Guess I had Tom/'Viking' on my mind.....and my mind DO wander at times now..


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SK....I pulled these pics from AAW gallery. Might give you some 'brainstorming' material.
credits to Mike Gibson and Keith Burns.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Jim, no problem and I knew what you meant.
Jim, This is kinda what I was picturing, but as other Jim states, with the size opening I have and shape of vessell, not sure if that would look best or a smaller less standoutash top would give best look. My opening is larger than those and just wondering what is best for this vessel. Thoughts? Those you show are fantastic looking and dainty looking at that. I really think they set off the project.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Just my .02 again..While those big vessels in GBs pix are outstanding...I think the little caps and finials look a little out of place on them...Kinda detracts from the massive beauty of the big bowls....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, Paul dropped off that fine looking mesquite that Viking sent me. Wow, thanks to both of you. I can't wait to turn something with that. Tearing out the walls in one of my bedrooms this weekend to hopefully get sheetrock back on before Christmas. Great meeting you Paul. I appreciate you taking the time out of your trip to bring it to me and same for Viking for meeting Paul to transfer the load for me. You guys are great.

Small world, Paul dropped off that wood and whatcha know? We knew his mother. We used to go to Church with her and Paul's dad. What great people. Thanks to both of you guys for getting me some wood. I can see a top for this vase out of some of this wood. Comming up soon.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to do it Dale - and glad it will work out for you. Just let me know when you need more and we'll work it out. Did you rob any of Pauls or are you going to use some of the bigger pieces I sent? Just need to know if I need to replenish his stock.







Look forward to seeing the finished product when you get time.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Paul will have to answer that. I got two pretty large pieces and a piece of smaller stock. Paul also gave me a piece of Osage Orange that he had. Nice pieces of that also.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

As long as you got what you need - I can resupply Paul anytime. I got a piece of the orange as well as some camphor and ebony. Thanks again Paul. Looking forward to getting a few minutes to try it out. Also found a chunk of UHMW in a box that I'm going to try to cut into a jig to hold blanks when gluing the inserts. Glue won't stick to that stuff. I'll see how it works soon I hope and let you know. All I need is more time.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Sorry Tom! I took that out of the truck before I went. I was oodelin over it in the garage. That's some very nice mesquite. Now I just need time for more wood turning.

Dale it was nice to meet with you and hopefully one day when i'm over there we can turn the lathe on.

I can now say with the utmost certainty that I've got a lot to learn. Dales work is beautiful! He does an especially nice job with the finish on his pieces.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hopefully there is some good grain in those pieces. Let me know when you need some more. Haven't been cutting any more lately since everyone is hunting pretty hard and hate to disturb the area more than necessary but will probably get some more toward the end of the season and a lot more next spring during Turkey season.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow! That's a lot of work. Your very talented.


----------

